# Monti's Birthday - 1 year young



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Few more: His new "Prince" robe 












but he was posing like a KING


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Monti! I can't believe he's already a year old. Love the shot of him posing in his bathrobe.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wishing Monti a very happy birthday and many, many more healthy, happy birthdays ahead!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Monti - bet you enjoyed the cake!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

:birthday: Monti wishing you many more arty:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations on your Birthday!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Happy 1st Birthday to your Monti! He looks _fabulous,_ very debonair and handsome. Wasn't it like the fastest year of your life, and you're wondering how he grew from a little puppy to such a gorgeous big boy?! Chagall and I wish you many, many more happy years together.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, has it been a year already? Monti is looking fabulous. I'm glad that in the end you are happy with him.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

What a cute boy...love his big tail. such a happy looking poo. congrats.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He looks so beautiful and pleased with himself in these photos--just as a poodle should be. And I love the Hugh Hefner playboy shot in his new robe.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*OMG - he is ADORABLE !!!!!!!! *

I also can not believe that year has passed !!!!???? : )))) 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MONTI !!!! May you live many, MANY years in absolute health and happiness with your wonderful human family !!!!!*:dancing2::cheer2::dancing2:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Monti!!!
Love the Playboy pose!
Here's wishing you and Monti many many more.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you all for nice comments and wishes


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Happy 1st Birthday to your Monti! He looks _fabulous,_ very debonair and handsome. Wasn't it like the fastest year of your life, and you're wondering how he grew from a little puppy to such a gorgeous big boy?! Chagall and I wish you many, many more happy years together.



You are right. It was the fastest year but we enjoyed the ride :scared:


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> *OMG - he is ADORABLE !!!!!!!! *
> 
> I also can not believe that year has passed !!!!???? : ))))
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR MONTI !!!! May you live many, MANY years in absolute health and happiness with your wonderful human family !!!!!*:dancing2::cheer2:



Thank you for your beautiful wish :humble: We love you too :hug:


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

HA! LOVE the bathrobe posed photo...


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!!! Happy birthday, Monti!!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday Monti. I love the pics. They are all cute


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy Birthday Monti! I just LOVE that last picture, such attitude.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy 1st birthday Monte. :birthday: arty:
What a handsome young man you turned out to be. May you live a long, happy, healthy life!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

:grouphug: thank you, thank you, thank you :grouphug:


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy birthday Monti. He takes pictures really well. He has a nice groom job in the first picture. He is nice looking.


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Monti!

That pic of Monti on standing on the sofa really made my day, I'll be thinking of that one all night, week, LOL. IDK but I think that's a great one for Skye's calendar.

Happy Day!

BellaDella


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy b-day Monti! Love the pictures. . he really does smile for the camera, doesn't he? What a little studly ham!


----------

